# vanzolini tadpole (and my first)



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

It only took me four years in the hobby to finally get some dart frogs breeding successfully. Yeesh.


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

OOTW for a couple weeks:


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't throw this word around lightly, but that is a really adorable vanzo.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats!! Truly a beautiful frog to work with!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Vanzo babies are cute! My first morphed out a few weeks ago too. Growing fast.


----------



## mankc (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to experience this!!


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh man I can't wait to get a pair of vanzos mine all came out to be females  But congrats it's pretty cute! I take it you raised it yourself or was it raised by the parents?


----------

